# Turn-in boxes what's good / bad



## Rockin Rooster (Jun 6, 2007)

I've posted pics of the turn-in boxes from Cartersville, GA. give me your opinions. 
http://home.comcast.net/~volstew/wsb/html/view.cgi-home.html-.html
I got the following appearance scores:
CK 988788
RI 878779
PK 789868
BR 798789

What would you change and what really looks good?


----------



## DaleP (Jun 6, 2007)

Not that I am right but my opinion is....
Chicken- pieces were different sizes. I try to find 6 that look the same. 
Ribs- looked lost in the box. More meat less green.
Pork- I thought looked the best of the 4.
Brisket- looked good.

To *win* it takes perfection and everything matters. Even the smallest detail can give you an edge. Losing 1st place by .0002 sucks.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 6, 2007)

I agree with the above post.  The ribs could hardly be seen.  I do like the pork box the best.  Nice job on that one.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 6, 2007)

I thought the pork looked dry, but agree with the other comments.


----------



## Rockin Rooster (Jun 6, 2007)

There's a interesting story behind the ribs. I didn't make a special order for the ribs with my butcher. I went in and picked up a pack of spares out of the display case. When I opened them at the contest there was one itty bitty section of spare ribs and a whole bunch of rib tips underneath. Needless to say I was less than happy with the situation. and was able to find one rack of spares at a local grocer and get them inspected for the contest. I still only had 6 ribs to turn in with the defects in the remaining ribs that was the best I could come up with that day. It was all I could do to make them look that decent.


----------



## wittdog (Jun 6, 2007)

I'd be ready to butcher the butcher...


----------



## Rockin Rooster (Jun 6, 2007)

wittdog said:
			
		

> I'd be ready to butcher the butcher...


Believe me, I was glad I was so far away when I opened that pack of NOT ribs.   [smilie=rlp_smilie_312.gif]


----------



## DaleP (Jun 6, 2007)

There isnt a butcher to be found where I live. At least none that know anything about BBQ. I feel your pain.


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Jun 6, 2007)

DaleP said:
			
		

> Not that I am right but my opinion is....
> Chicken- pieces were different sizes. I try to find 6 that look the same.
> Ribs- looked lost in the box. More meat less green.
> Pork- I thought looked the best of the 4.
> ...



Yes it does...*BOTH* times!!


----------



## Rockin Rooster (Jun 7, 2007)

I had cut back on the amount of meat I made so the selection was VERY limited. I won't do that again.





			
				brian j said:
			
		

> i also think your ribs are lost in a sea of green


I had to use every trick I knew just to make the only 6 ribs I had look decent.


----------

